# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  رقص "دينا" الساخن يهز البرلمان المصري

## ساره

تحدت الراقصة المصرية دينا الحملة الإعلامية والسياسية المشتعلة ضدها حاليا بسبب رقصها "الخادش للحياء" في إحدى المدارس المصرية، إذ أكدت أنها ارتدت ملابس عادية خلال هذا الرقص. 

في الوقت نفسه عبر د. فتحي سرور رئيس مجلس الشعب -أحد مجلسي البرلمان المصري- عن إدانته باسمه وباسم المجلس قيام المدرسة الثانوية بالاستعانة بهذه الراقصة المعروفة لإحياء حفل نهاية العام، مؤكدا إحالة الأمر إلى لجنة التعليم بالبرلمان للتحقيق فيه. 

وقال سرور في تصرحات نشرتها صحيفة "المصري اليوم" الثلاثاء 20 مايو/أيار 2008 "إنني أدين هذا التصرف قبل بحثه في لجنة التعليم، فلا يجوز لدور التربية والتعليم أن تلجأ للراقصات لإحياء الحفلات، ونحن نوجههم نحو القيم والتربية الحسنة". 

أما د. مفيد شهاب وزير الشؤون القانونية المصري فقال لأعضاء المجلس "إن الحكومة لا توافق على هذا التصرف ومسؤوليتها محاسبة كل من تسبب أو شارك في هذا الحفل". 

وأشار إلى أن وزير التربية والتعليم الموجود في مدينة شرم الشيخ لحضور المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي المنعقد هناك حاليا سوف يحضر إلى المجلس لإعلان الإجراءات التي اتخذت لمعاقبة كل من شارك في الحفل. 

كان 17 نائبا في مجلس الشعب المصري قد تقدموا بطلبات إحاطةٍ عاجلةٍ إلى وزير التربية والتعليم؛ بسبب حفلٍ أقامته مدرسة ثانوية خاصة بالقاهرة، رقصت فيه الراقصة "دينا" رقصا -وصفوه بالخليع- أمام الأساتذة والطلاب، مما يتنافى مع آداب العملية التعليمية.

دينا تتحدى 

من جانبه دافعت دينا عن نفسها قائلة "إنها تشارك كثيرا في حفلات لمدارس باختلاف مراحلها بناء على دعوات من القائمين على تلك المدارس، وإن إحيائها مؤخرا لحفل من هذا النوع مما أثار ضجة وصلت إلى حد بحث هذا الأمر في البرلمان المصري، لا يشكل السابقة الأولى ولن تكون الأخيرة". 

وأضافت في ندوة بصحيفة "24 ساعة" اليومية المصرية مساء الإثنين أنها معتادة على حضور تلك الحفلات والرقص فيها لو سمحت الظروف أو طلب الحاضرون، وأنها في تلك الحفلات لا تسأل أبدا عن سن الحاضرين أو اتجاهاتهم الثقافية وإنما تشاركهم حفلهم وبهجتهم. 

وقالت "إن الحفل الأخير الذي شاركت فيه كان خاصا بمدرسة "دي لاسال" الثانوية غير الحكومية، وأنها حضرت الحفل الذي أقيم بأحد الفنادق الكبرى بناء على طلب من متعهد حفلاتها مجاملة لمنظمي الحفل الذي ضم إلى جانبها عددا من المغنيين". 

وأشارت إلى أنها رقصت بالفعل بالحفل لكنها لم ترتدِ زي الرقص المعروف، وإنما رقصت بملابسها العادية وعلى أنغام أغنية مسجلة، ولم تزد المدة التي رقصت فيها على الخمس دقائق. 

وأوضحت دينا أنها مستعدة للمشاركة في حفلات للمدارس مجددا لو طلب منها ذلك، وأنها لن ترفض الرقص في تلك الحفلات لأن الرقص مهنتها الأساسية التي لا تخجل منها أبدا. 

وفيما يخص المحامي نبيه الوحش الذي أثار الأمر برفع دعوى قضائية، قالت دينا "إن القضية ضد وزير التعليم المصري وإنه لا علاقة لها بالأمر؛ لأن المحامي يتفهم مهنتها ويدرك أنها لم تتجاوز حدودها". 

وقدم المحامي نبيه الوحش قبل أيام بلاغا للنائب العام المصري المستشار عبد المجيد محمود ضد وزير التربية والتعليم ووكيل أول الوزارة لشؤون التعليم الثانوي مطالبا بالتحقيق في الواقعة التي قال "إنها تخالف القانون والدستور، وتؤكد أن وزارة التربية والتعليم تركت الرقابة على المدارس فتمكنت المدارس من إقامة حفلات راقصة بما يخالف الدور المنوط بها في المجتمع".

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله ينتقم منها ومن اشكالها همه الي دمروا هالأمه

----------


## باريسيا

*هههههههههههههههههههه 
والله مدرسه كوال واخر موديل للتعليم 

فعلاً هو تعليم الحسن طوال السنه وباخره يختموها هيك ختام ؟
عنجد شي بيفرط من الضحك 


يسلمو على الخبر سوسو
ويعطيك العافيه*

----------


## N_tarawneh

سبحان الله ، مفارقات ...

دينا في مصر ترقص مجلس الشعب ...

ونحنُ هنا مجلس الشعب برقصنا ...

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

مشكور يا سرسورتنا ...

----------


## العالي عالي

أحسن درس للطلاب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> الله ينتقم منها ومن اشكالها همه الي دمروا هالأمه


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ساره

> *هههههههههههههههههههه 
> والله مدرسه كوال واخر موديل للتعليم 
> 
> فعلاً هو تعليم الحسن طوال السنه وباخره يختموها هيك ختام ؟
> عنجد شي بيفرط من الضحك 
> 
> 
> يسلمو على الخبر سوسو
> ويعطيك العافيه*


الله يعافيكي ، مدراسهم غير  :Db465236ff:  

تزكرت ماما قالت مره عن نائب اردني زمااان كان فيه عرض ازياء او حفله جوائز الاوسكار هيك شي فالنائب  تاني يوم في المجلس  صار يحكي انه كيف بتسمحو ببث هيك امور انا صحيت اصلي الفجر وفتحت التلفزيون صدفه واتفاجئت من العري والمناضر على التلفزيون الاردني وظل العرض مستمر للساعه 9 اجا نائب تاني حكالي شو عرفك متى خلص العرض يا شيخ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> سبحان الله ، مفارقات ...
> 
> دينا في مصر ترقص مجلس الشعب ...
> 
> ونحنُ هنا مجلس الشعب برقصنا ...
> 
>    
> 
> مشكور يا سرسورتنا ...



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

وحكومه كمان  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

> أحسن درس للطلاب


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

